# Felicia Fills Out - by Matt Irons (~BBW, Eating. ~SWG)



## Observer (Mar 1, 2007)

_~BBW, Eating. ~SWG_&#8211; What happens if you come home for holiday break not to reproach, but to a family of happy encouragers? 

*Felicia Fills Out 
Matt_Irons​**Part I: There's No Place Like Home for the Holidays *

Felecia tugged at her shirt for the umpteenth time and reflected on the past four months. All through out High School, Felicia had been slender. She was 5' 9" tall, and while her weight had fluctuated a little, she had never gone much over 135 lbs. Then she went to off to college. Her weight had been at a peak of about 140 when she left home, but she promised herself that she would diet while she was at college. 

The diet lasted to about midway through the second day. Studying always seemed to give her the munchies, and as the semester wore on celery and carrots gave way to chips and candy bars. This change in life style had not been kind to Felicia's figure. She had just been going for one semester and she had gained 15 pounds! She was up around 155 now. 

Felicia had always worn her jeans tight, but now it was a struggle to get them buttoned, and her midriff now bulged out over her waistband. Now she was returning home for winter break. She felt very self-conscious as she got out of her car in front of her parent's house. 

She felt like the whole neighborhood was staring at the roll of flab peaking out through her shirt. She wished she hadn't worn this tight turtleneck. 

"You’re being stupid, Felicia," she thought to herself, "your not that fat." 

She patted her tummy and sighed at the slight jiggling that caused. 

"Well, your just going to have to be a good girl over the holidays and start working out when you get back to school, maybe sign up for one of those PE classes," she thought. 

She began the walk up to the front door. Just as she got there, her mother opened the door. 

"Hello there Felicia!" said her mother, "You looking well." 

Felicia first thought was "You mean I look fat!" but she thought better of it and smiled.

"Thanks Mom, you look good too." 

"Well won't you come in," said her mother, "I was expecting you about this time, and I have lunch all ready for us." 

"Thanks Mom," Felicia said without enthusiasm and followed her mother into the house. 

When they reached the kitchen, Felicia saw a spread that looked more like a dessert bar than lunch. The table was set for two; each place had a plate with a sandwich and a glass of cranberry juice at it. 

In the middle of the table there were sweets of every sort imaginable. 
Cinnamon rolls, pumpkin bread, over a dozen candy canes, some homemade chocolate creams, a chocolate bunt cake, some cranberry muffins, and at least three different kinds of cookies all competed for space on the table. 

"Mom!" Felicia said "all THIS for lunch?" 

"Well, I don't expect us to eat all of it," her mother chuckled, "but now that I've taken that new job as a receptionist down at the real estate office, everyone has been bringing me some of their Christmas baking. And you know you can't turn it down with out hurting their feelings, so we have all of this stuff. This is only some of it. I was hoping you could help us with it. Your father and brother and I can't possibly eat it all by ourselves." 

"Okay," Felicia said and sat down at the table. There was something reassuring about taking her old place at the table. At least no one was hassling her over having gained.

"Alright," she thought to herself "half of the sandwich, and maybe I can try one of the goodies, and after the first glass of cranberry juice, I switch to water." 

With that in mind, she cut her sandwich in half and selected one of the smaller cranberry muffins; after all, it seemed like one of the least fattening of the offerings. 

Her mother asked her about how school had gone. Felicia said it was okay, she liked it better than high school but it was harder. The first half of her sandwich was almost gone, so was the cranberry muffin. 

"I didn't realize how hungry I was till I started eating," she thought, "maybe it would be okay if I went ahead and finished the sandwich." 

Felicia started in on the second half of her sandwich. She reached for her glass of cranberry juice, and found that it was empty. 

"I'll get that for you," said Felicia's mother with that she went to the refrigerator and pulled out the bottle of cranberry juice. 

"Mom, I. . ." Felicia started. 

"Hush," said her mother pouring her another glass of cranberry juice, "I haven't had you around for a while and I enjoy spoiling you a little." 

"Well . . . I . . . Okay, Mom," Felicia said quietly. 

"Oh, and have one of Mrs. Davenports cinnamon rolls," her mother said, "there delicious." 

So Felicia took one of the cinnamon roles. They did look good, all sticky and moist. Felicia took a bite. 

"Mmm, these are good, Mom," said Felicia. 

"I told you they were. You should have tasted them when they were still warm," said her mother. 

"I bet," said Felicia finishing off the cinnamon roll. She reached for another, then stopped herself. 

"You know you shouldn't have that," she thought. 

"But you've already blown it this meal you can just have fun now, and be good the rest of the day," she answered herself and took the cinnamon roll and one of the chocolate creams. That went down pretty easy. A couple more chocolate creams well okay four, and why not a piece of that bunt cake. My this was good. Just another chocolate cream and a small piece of bunt cake, then she was done. Really. 

Except those Santa cookies looked so cute, just one of those. Mmm, maybe with some milk. 

"Do we have any milk, Mom?" 

"Sure honey, let me get you some." 

Wow, the milk really made the cookie come alive. Just a couple more of those cookies, then she'd be done and be good the rest of the holidays. For real this time. She reached over to pick up the cookies, and as she did, she felt something give. Her belly suddenly seemed much less confined. 

“Oh my gosh, “ she exclaimed to herself as she realized she'd just popped the button on her jeans! Quickly, Felicia sat down. 

"Uh, I think I'm, um, done for now, m-Mom," Felicia said, feeling the blush rising up her face, "I think I'll go up to my room and unpack now." 

"Okay, honey, I'll clean up here and I'll be up to check on how you've settled in a little while later," her mother answered.


----------



## Observer (Mar 1, 2007)

*Part II: After Lunch *

Felicia stood up. Oh woe, she was full and knew it. 

"How did you let this happen, you fat pig?" she asked herself. 

She went to the front door to get her luggage form the car. She placed her hand on the doorknob, then paused, remembering her jeans where still unbuttoned. Well, it was a lot more comfortable that way, and no one would ever notice. . . 

"I can't go outside with my jeans unbuttoned," she mumbled disgustedly. 

She tugged at the two sides trying to get them together. Ouch that pinched her tummy. 

"Suck it in, you fat pig," she growled at herself. She gave it another try. 

Maybe. Not quite. There we go. 

"Take shallow breaths," she thought to herself. 

She turned the knob and walked out the door into the front yard. Again, even though nobody was in sight, she felt like everybody was watching her from their windows, snickering at the fat girl who had just made a pig of her self. 

"Youre being silly again," she scolded herself, "now get your luggage out of the car." 

She walked down the driveway to the trunk of her car. She slipped her hand into her pocket to get her keys. There was a slight resistance as her hand slid by her slight bulge of a tummy. She got her keys out and unlocked the truck. Her two small suitcases had shifted a little during the trip, but over all it looked like things were okay. She grabbed the handles and hefted the suitcases out of the trunk. And all of a sudden, she felt the button on her jeans give way again. 

"Oh no," Felicia moaned, "what am I going to do now." 

Feeling very self-conscious she closed the car trunk. Then, being very careful to hold one of the suitcases in front of her so as to hide the unbuttoned jeans, she made her way to the front door. After fumbling with the suitcases she managed to open the door. She went in and carried her suitcases up the stairs to her room. 

She arrived at her room, threw her suitcases on the floor, closed the door and flopped onto her bed. She undid the zipper on her jeans. Oh, that felt much better. She rubbed her tummy, feeling the indentations that her jeans had left. She knew they would be an angry red color if she bothered to lift her head to look at them. A few minutes and she would start to unpack. 
An hour and a half latter, Felecia woke up, and realized, much to her dismay, that she was hungry. 

She felt that she should get up and do something, but really didn't feel like corseting herself in her jeans again. She stood up, and wiggled out of her jeans. They seemed to be tight all over. Her belly wasn't the only thing that had gotten larger over the last semester. She rummaged around in her suitcases and came up with a nice loose sweat suit. After removing her turtleneck and sliding into the sweats she felt considerably better. She decided to go down stairs and see what was up, Her brother was bound to be home from school now. She went down stairs and into the living room to find that not only was her brother home, but her father was as well. 

"Hello Felicia," her father said. 

"Hi Daddy," Felicia said, going and giving him a hug, "your home early." 

"I wanted to see you," he said, "it's nice to have you home after so long." 

"Dinner will be ready in a few minutes," Felicia's mother called from the kitchen. 

At the mention of food, Felicia's stomach rumbled. 

"How can you be hungry after all you ate at lunch," Felicia mumbled at her belly. 

"What was that, princess," her father said. 

"Oh nothing, daddy," Felicia said, a little embarrassed 

"Dinner's ready," Felicia's mother called from the kitchen. 

Felicia's father stood up, and they both went into the kitchen and took there places at the table. 

Her brother came in a few seconds later. 

"Hey Sis," he said giving her a hug, "good to have you back." 

He took his place at the table. Her mother brought dinner to the table. It was fedicini Alfredo. 

"Oh no," thought Felicia, "just the meal I didn't need." 

Well there was nothing to do for it, mom's feelings would be hurt if she didn't eat some of it. She would just have to avoid eating too much of it. Just half, that was it, just eat half of what was on her plate. 

To her gratification, she did pretty well on that account. She ate slowly while she made small talk with her parents and brother. They all got caught up on what had been happening. Then her brother made what turned out to be a fateful statement. 

"I just got the results back from my PSAT test," he said. 

"Yes, you've been keeping me in suspense since I picked you up at school," said Felicia's mother, 

" Now that we're all here like you wanted, tell us what you got." 

"I got a 1500!" said Felicia's brother. 

"Outstanding!" exclaimed her father, patting his son on the back, "We should go out for ice-cream to celebrate." 

"Oh, Fred, we have a whole house full of sweets," protested Felicia's mother. 

"Well, they'll keep," countered her father, "and besides, don't you think we need to celebrate this." 

"Alright," sighed Felicia's mother, "we can go after dinner." 

True to her mother's words, the entire family piled into the car after dinner and headed to one of the local ice-cream parlors. They all stood at the counter and looked up at the menu. Felicia's father asked her, "What do you want princess?" 

She said "Just a small cone, dad." 

"Oh non-sense," he replied, "this is a celebration! You should at least get a sundae." 

"Okay dad," Felicia said trying to sound enthusiastic. 

"I'll just eat part of it," she thought to herself. 

Her father ordered for the family, the treats came and they all sat down to eat. Felicia took a bite of her sundae and found that it was very good. 

"Oh no," she thought, "here it goes again. I'm going to eat the whole thing." 

"Well, at least I was good at dinner," she mumbled to herself. 

"What was that dear?" her mother asked. 

"Oh, nothing," Felicia responded quickly. 

True to her word she did eat the whole sundae, and afterward she still felt hungry. After they were all done they piled back in the car and drove home. 
After they got home, Felicia decided to go up to the bathroom and take a shower. She stripped off her sweat suit and looked at herself in the mirror. She noticed that her bra band was cutting into her back slightly. She had never exactly had what she considered great abs, but now she had the beginnings of a pot belly hanging in front of her. She turned around and looked at her butt. It wasn't bad, but there was more wiggling going on than she liked to see. She removed her bra, and started to slide her panties down, feeling her thighs jiggle slightly under her hands. She sighed, and thought about how much she had eaten today. 

"At this rate I'm going to weigh a ton," she thought to herself, "I need to start being good, and not eating so much food." 

Felicia stepped into the shower and turned on the water. She began swashing herself. She frowned slightly at the way her small belly jiggled as she lathered it up. 

"Maybe I should start doing some sit-ups, try to get this thing in shape," she thought to herself as she rinsed off her belly. She grimaced at the idea. She really didn't like working out, and sit-ups had to be among her least favorite exercises. 

"Well, if I just have to be good and stop eating like a pig tomorrow, you might be able to avoid those sit ups girl," she said to herself and patted her stomach, once more frowning at the jiggling that caused.


----------



## Observer (Mar 1, 2007)

*Part III: The Next Day *

Felicia woke up shortly after 10:30. She vaguely remembered her mother coming in to say goodbye at about 8:30, when she left for her job at the real estate office. Her brother was still in school, and her father was off at work, so she had the house to herself. She got up and went down stairs to have breakfast or, at this hour, maybe she should call it brunch, she mused to herself. She looked around the kitchen, and found practically nothing but the mountains of sweets her mother had received from people she knew at the real estate office. 

"Oh well, looks likes it's goodies for breakfast," Felicia said to herself. 

She looked around and found the cinnamon rolls, there were about a half a dozen left. She set them down on the kitchen table, but realized that it wasn't to much fun eating alone. So she took the cinnamon rolls and went and sat down in front of the television. She flipped through the channels, absently munching on the cinnamon rolls. Pretty soon, the half dozen cinnamon rolls had dwindled to none, and she still hadn't found any thing to match in the vast waste land that was late morning television. She stood up and went back to the kitchen. She looked into the pantry, and saw some chocolate creams. She remembered the four or five that she had eaten at lunch the previous day. There were some three dozen of them left in the pantry. She grabbed the box. 

"I'll just have a few, then put the rest back when I'm done," she thought to herself. 

She decided that she really ought to have something somewhat nutritious, and grabbed a few of the cranberry muffins as well. She went back to the couch, popped a couple of chocolate creams in her mouth, and resumed channel surfing. Oh boy were the chocolate creams ever good. She ate a few more. Then took a byte out of the cranberry muffin. That was good to. Much better than what was on television in fact. She decided to shut off the television and just enjoy eating. 

She placed another chocolate cream in her mouth. She lay back on the couch and let it melt slowly filling her mouth with flavor. That was good, decadent even. She placed three more in her mouth and did the same thing. But this time she didn't let them melt quite as long. Before she knew what she was doing, she was stuffing her face with the chocolate goodies. She continued grabbing them from the box and shoving them into her mouth until she reached into the box, and found that they were all gone. She also noticed that her stomach was feeling queasy from all of those sweets. 

"Oh great," though Felicia, "not even noon and I've already made a pig out of myself." 

Felicia sat up on the couch, moaning at the discomfort the strain caused her stomach. 

"Definitely need to start doing some sit-ups ," Felicia said to herself. 

She went up stairs to get dressed. She went into her room and looked in side her suit cases. She selected a pair of black leggings and a sweat shirt. She took off her night gown, and wiggled into the leggings. Then she put on the sweat shirt, carefully pulling it down bellow the bulge of her belly. 

"Well that ought to hide you from view," she said, and gave her belly a pat. She left her room and started down the stairs. As she took each stair, she felt her butt jiggle slightly from the impact. 

"Great," she thought, "my ass is getting fat too. I really need to start watching what I eat." 

Felicia got down stairs and flopped onto the couch. She wondered what she should do next. 

"Better think of something soon, or you'll start eating again," she mumbled to herself.


----------



## Observer (Mar 1, 2007)

*Part IV: Felicia and Her Mother at a Chinese Buffet *

Just then she heard her mother at the front door. She looked at the clock. It was already 1:30, time for her mother to come home form her part time job at the real estate office. 

"Felicia?" her mother called. 

"I'm here in the living room, Mom," Felicia responded. Her mother came into the living room. 

"Good to see you among the living," her mother said jokingly. 

"Oh Mom," responded Felicia, "I didn't sleep THAT late." 

"Well anyway, have you had lunch yet. I was thinking we could go for Chinese," her mother said. 

"Um, I sort of ate," Felicia said. "I had a few of those chocolate creams," she added sheepishly. 

"Oh you're going to need something besides sweets today, honey. Common, lets go," her mother replied. 

Felicia knew, from long experience with her mother, that there was no use in arguing, and she wasn't about to admit to the number of chocolate creams she had actually eaten, so she agreed. 

"Great," her mother said, "just let me put these goodies I got in the pantry and we can go." 

Felicia looked at the bag her mother was carrying and noticed that it was brimming with more baked goods of every description. 

"Just what I needed," thought Felicia, "more stuff to pig out on." 

She watched her mother turn around to go into the kitchen. Ever since Felicia had known her mother, her mother had been plump. Her mother had large, matronly hips, a fat, flabby butt, round belly, love handles, and thighs that rubbed together when she walked; basically just like all of her friends mothers. But looking at her now, Felicia noticed that her mother's midriff was hanging out a good two inches out over the waist band off her skirt, and the seems strained with the effort of holding in her considerable butt. The barely controlled jiggling of her butt and thighs as she walked left little doubt, 
Felicia's mother had put on quite a bit of weight while Felicia was away. 

Felicia's mother waddled into the kitchen, and Felicia heard the sounds of her putting the latest shipment of fattening holiday goodies away. 

"Okay," said Felicia's mother as she returned to the living room. "We're ready to go now." 

"Alright," Felicia replied, getting up off the couch. 

Felicia followed her mother to the door, watching as each step mom took sent waves through her fat, gelatinous butt. Felicia remembered what it had felt like going down the stairs this morning. 

"Something to look forward to," Felicia thought sarcastically; then thought, "No, I won't let that happen to me. I'm going to start eating less, and even working out some." 

They got to the car and got inside. Felicia's mother drove them to an All-You-Can eat Chinese buffet. 

"The girls from the office and I come here a lot," Felicia's mother explained, "The food is really good here, and you can get a lot for not very much money." 

They entered the restaurant, staked out a table, and went to the buffet line. Felicia eyed the offerings. She new that she had to eat something to keep her mother happy, but her stomach still ached from all the sweets that she had eaten this morning. Eventually, she decided to get some of the chicken chow-mein. She just got a little and spread it around on her plate to make it look like more. She also took an egg-roll, she had always liked egg-rolls. She took her plate and sat down. Shortly there after, her mother came over and sat down as well, with a heaping plate of food. 

"Is that all you wanted?" Felicia's mother asked. 

"I'm planning to go back," Felicia lied. 

Her mother seemed satisfied, and dug in. Felicia picked up her fork and took a bite of the chicken chow-mein. She swallowed, and as soon as she did an interesting thing happened. The queasiness brought on by eating to many sweats disappeared, and was replaced by a gnawing hunger. Felicia immediately proceeded to wolf down the remainder of the chow-mein, gobble up the egg-roll, and found herself back in line, almost before she knew what happened. Her stomach felt like she hadn't eaten in weeks. 

Every thing at the buffet looked much better, and the plate suddenly seemed much to small. Felicia loaded her plate with a large helping of beef-and-broccoli, two egg fu-young patties, over twice as much chow-mein as she had before, three egg rolls, and a two spoonfuls of fried rice. Then she came to the sweet and sour pork, but realized that there was absolutely no room on her plate. Disappointed, she went and sat down. 

"Now that's more like it," said Felicia's mother, as Felicia came back to the table, "I told you the food was good here." 

Felicia nodded her consent, and began to work on the mountain of food she had just gotten. She ate like she had never seen food before. Forkful after forkful went into her mouth, and still the gnawing hunger persisted. She ate everything on the plate, even spooning up some of the sauce that was left over, and still was not satiated. By this time, Felicia's mother had finished the food on her plate to. 

"Ready to go get some more," her mother asked. 

Felicia nodded her head yes, and they both went for the buffet line. The first item Felicia picked up was some of the sweet-and-sour pork she had to leave behind. It looked so good that Felicia took four large serving spoons full, nearly covering her plate; she noted her mother taking an equally generous portion. Then she loaded up the plate with several spoonfuls of fried rice, and some how managed to fit three more egg rolls onto the plate. Thinking that the only problem with this establishment was the small size of the plates, she returned to her table, followed by her mother, who seemed to be having the same problem. 

Neither Felicia nor her mother spoke much, they were both totally focused on eating. Felicia made fast work of the fried treats, but her mother ate slightly faster and was up for another plate of food before Felicia was finished. She came back just a Felicia was sopping up the last of the sweet-and-sour sauce with some fried rice. 

"You have to try this Orange Chicken," Felicia's mother said, "it is simply divine." 

With that, she took a piece of the chicken off of her heaping dish and placed it on Felicia's now empty plate. Obediently Felicia tried the Orange Chicken. It was a new and wonderful experience, a sweet breading with a citrus flavor and just a hint of some exotic spices; Felicia immediately got up to go get some more. When she arrived at the buffet line, she was disappointed to see only one small spoonful left. Deciding it was better than nothing, she grudgingly took the last spoonful and began to return to her table. She had only taken a few steps when she felt that someone was watching her. 

Turning around, she saw an Asian boy, a few years younger than she was, staring at her. As their eyes met, he looked away quickly; then he looked back, and grinned sheepishly. 

"You want more?" he asked noticing her half empty plate. 

Looking down, Felicia noticed that he was balancing a steam tray full of Orange Chicken. With out really waiting for an answer, he proceeded to fill her plate, practically to over flowing with the sweet, fried pieces of chicken. Then he turned, replaced the old steam tray with the new, and walked away, just a little too fast. Felicia watched him disappear back into the kitchen, then went and sat down at her table. 

"I think he liked you," Felicia's mother said, between mouthfuls of orange chicken. 

"Oh, Mom," Felicia protested, but secretly, she knew her mother was right. 

Felicia didn't let that distract her for long though. She picked up her fork and began popping the delectable pieces of Orange Chicken into her mouth. She made it about two thirds of the way through the heaping plate. Then it hit her. All the food she had eaten seemed to hit her stomach all at once. She suddenly felt full, very full, bloated in fact. She looked up and could tell her mother was in similar straits. 

Despite this, she felt that she had to finish eating the plate of food in front of her. He forced bite after bite down her throat and into her overfed belly. She finished the plate of food, and slid down in her chair, creating some extra room for her distended gut. Her mother finished the last couple of bites on her plate, and assumed a similar posture. 

"We should go," said Felicia. 

"That would require moving," said her mother, with a smile. 

Some how, Felicia managed to stand up, she immediately felt that much fuller, and was very glad that she was wearing stretchy leggings, and not her confining jeans. She watched as her mother struggled to her feet, feeling sorry for her in that too tight skirt. Felicia and her mother walked over to the cashiers station, were they found the young Asian boy who Felicia had met earlier. He took the check from Felicia's mother, took the ten dollar bill she offered him, and gave her back her change. As they turned to go, he spoke up. 

"Don't forget to get ice cream cone," he said, gesturing to a soft-serve ice-cream machine in the corner. 

Though they were both almost too full to move, for some reason Felicia never did understand, they both felt compelled to get ice cream. They moved toward the ice-cream machine, almost as if their feet had minds of their own. They both made themselves generous ice-cream cones, and left the store licking on them because they were there. Then her Mom suggested they go clothes shopping  which seemed at that point a necessity to Felicia. 

Somehow she knew, as she stood enjoying her cone, that the notion of dieting and losing was at this point a pipedream bigger than her growing arse.


----------



## zonker (Mar 2, 2007)

I've always loved this story. Think it used to only be available at the BTB yahoo group. Good to see it here. I love the ending, how they almost move mindlessly toward the ice cream.... Great job, Matt...


----------



## monkeyman (Mar 7, 2007)

hey are u goin to make a second story like this its amazing


----------



## Observer (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry MM, but Matt Irons, whoever he was (perhaps a psuedonym), hasn't beem heard from for years. 

As Zonker noted, this is a modified import classic from the BTB Yahoo group where we now have reposting privileges. I think we all wish he (as with other authors) had written more.


----------



## zonker (Mar 8, 2007)

Observer said:


> Sorry MM, but Matt Irons, whoever he was (perhaps a psuedonym), hasn't beem heard from for years.
> 
> As Zonker noted, this is a modified import classic from the BTB Yahoo group where we now have reposting privileges. I think we all wish he (as with other authors) had written more.



Glad you have those reposting privileges... maybe I'll make some suggestions.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 4, 2007)

I love stories like that they start off with the person at one weight in High School than they settle out to the weight that they are going to stick at! Wonderful keep bringing the good stories


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice story!
I like all the stories here!!


----------

